# Sargent beach tomorrow? 2-12



## Ozzy one (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm going to try and get a run on the board for the drum masters and heading to Sargent beach tomorrow. Anybody else fishing tomorrow?

I'll be in a white half ton Ford - come and say hello.

Tim


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I will be there Saturday morning.

Good LUCK!


----------



## Ozzy one (Jan 7, 2016)

Hope you do better than I did! It was very quiet. Some small whiting but the crab baits did not get a touch all day.

I tried three different spots on the western end of the beach and also tried the cut. There was a heap of weed in the cut - unfishable amount of weed.

FYI - Both of the bait camps near the draw bridge were closed. They didn't look like they would be open for a while.....

Let me know how you go.



[email protected] said:


> I will be there Saturday morning.
> 
> Good LUCK!


----------



## lindyb (Dec 11, 2013)

*Bait camps*

Cd's was open last Saturday because I bought bait from him. He did say that he would be closed Sunday. He said that next week he should have some fresh shrimp. The season opens then.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

*Update!!!*

Correct, the bait shop to the west of the swing bridge was open around 9ish. The season started this week for shrimping. Fresh bait next week I was also told.
As fo the catching, it was slow. Way to much weed around the area where SharkChum fishes on the low tide so we moved. Went east neat the barge dock for a while before I headed to Rockport for the night,

My Buddy Evan managed to land the very nice 38" BU that he entered into the Drum-Master's 2016 tournament. Nice fish Even.


----------



## Ozzy one (Jan 7, 2016)

you can see why we call them big uglies cant you!!

Nice catch


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

This one is prettier!


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

This one here, fugly as they come. Black as night, missing an eye. about 40" long. But.... I caught it in Louisiana.


----------

